# pet passport newbie



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi everyone
finally decided (and persuaded zac our golden retriever) to take a trip to the vets to commence the passport, he's not to fond of the vets :. anyway with the help of a few titbits he has had the chip inserted and rabies inj, our vet (lovely girl) explained the process in detail
and estimated, assuming rabies inj is ok that zac would or should be 
ready to take last week in april. we intend to stay out of the country
for 2 to 3 months, so is there anything that would stop from taking zac
say mid march.
we have been reading the many forums concerning pets and found 
them extremely helpfull, there seems to be so many questions we want
to ask you seasoned continental m/homers :?: looking for a good coastal
site in spain that takes dogs.

thanks tomnjune


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

As far as I am aware you can take the dog out of the country any time after a successful blood test, which has to be at least 30 days after the rabies injection, but you cannot bring it back into the UK until 6 months after the successfut blood test.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

vmeldrew
what a coincidence, thats my wife nickname for me
"VICTOR". she didnt arf larf. anyway thanks for your info
thats how it came across from the vet. just wondered if there was anything else i should know
thanks tomnjune


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pet passport*

Hi

Using todays date as an example......

1) 24th October 2008 - dog has first rabies vaccine.

2) 7th November - two weeks later - dog has second rabies vaccine. (Not all vets give two vaccines. I did with my dog as I was told he chance of a "failure" at the blood test stage was reduced.

3) One month on - 7th December - dog has blood test.

4) A few days later, result of the blood test. If the vaccines have worked, the passport is issued. If the vaccines have not provided the required levels of immunisation, then return to stage (1) above.

5) Once the passport has been issued, you can leave the UK. You cannot return until 180 days after the date of the blood test. So, assuming 180 days to be 6 months, the earliest you can return to the UK would be, in this example, 7th June.

The info above is my own understanding of the pet passport scheme and you are advised to check this thoroughly with your vet and DEFRA.

Your dog will also need to be microchipped before the treatments start.

Regards

Russell


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi russell
vet never said about 2 rabies jabs,he has another app,on the 
4 nov thats only 3 weeks after his chip and rabies jab. :?: :?: .
i think that is to bring him up to date with his booster as she wouldnt
do it same time as rabies jab. thanks for help

tomnjune


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi apart from the passport side of things has your vet advised you ref sandfly, heartworm, etc see my topic at the top of the forum........esp as you are going in the months when these things are more relevant.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi briarose 

sure did when when i go to the vets on 4 nov, i have whole list
of bugs and remedies that i am now aware of,.

thanks tomnjune and zac


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Passport*

June

Not all vets do two vaccines, but as I said, those that do claim it will reduce the risk of failure. I think the second dose has to be given 14 days after the first. I would phone the vet for further advice.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*dog passport*

As briarose says we have another thread running on this subject
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html

but rapid561

4*) A few days later, result of the blood test. If the vaccines have worked, the passport is issued. If the vaccines have not provided the required levels of immunisation, then return to stage (1) above. *

I take it you mean if you are going for a longer stay not a holiday.
When my Louis had his blood test and the chip checked to be in the right place we have had to wait 6 months to have his passport issued.
So in all it takes 7 months to gain a passport we started in May and he gets his passport Nov.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Why did you have to wait 6 months to get the passport that seems a long time... We had our dog chipped and had the vaccine then wait 4 weeks for blood test then 3 weeks for the results and got the passport next day. Total 7 weeks in all and we could take out of the country but not able to come back into uk until 6 months after the blood test .

Val


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*dog passport*

That must be the answer we are only going for 2 months as if you go for 3 months he will have to be revaccinated again in 12 months.
That way he will (after the 6 months wait) be able to go abroad and come home after 2 months ok and be boosted in 3 years.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/vets_proc.htm

this is a bit long but I have googled and found this
Preparation 
You need to prepare at least seven to eight months before you travel. To qualify for the scheme, your pet must comply with the following conditions, in the order shown:

Your dog must be fitted with a microchip. It is recommended that the chip meets ISO Standard 11784 or Annex A to ISO Standard 11785. 
Your dog must be vaccinated against rabies. Your pet must be at least 3 months old and you need to make sure your vet records the following details on your vaccination certification: 
Date of birth/age 
The microchip number 
The date of vaccination 
The vaccine product name 
The batch number 
The date the booster vaccination is due 
Your dog may need a blood test to show that the vaccine has given your pet satisfactory protection against rabies. Check with your vet. 
Your dog must have been issued with an official 'PETS Certificate' by a government authorised vet known as a Local Veterinary Inspector (LVI). Most small animal veterinary practices in the UK have a resident LVI. If not, they will be able to tell you where the nearest LVI works. 
Leaving the UK 
Once you have completed these steps, call the PETS Helpline for advice on your particular itinerary. It is quite common for countries to have special conditions and documentation requirements that must be met before you enter. For example, you need an Official Export Health Certificate to enter Cyprus, Gibraltar, Greece, Iceland, Italy, Norway, Portugal, Spain and Sweden. France, on the other hand, requires a document called 'Export of a pet cat or dog to France in accordance with the Pet Travel Scheme' (PETS5), which is issued by the LVI.

Returning to the UK

Your dog will then need to be treated with Praziquantel for tapeworm and a tick treatment containing Fiprinol 24-48 hours before you check in with the approved transport company. You will need to obtain an Official Certificate from the vet to show this treatment has been carried out and the certificate will need to show: 
Your dog's micro-chip number 
The date and time of treatment 
The products used 
The vet's signature and stamp This procedure must be carried out every time you bring your pet back into the UK. 
You must complete a Declaration of Residency form to declare that you have not taken your pet outside the PETS approved countries in the six months prior to re-entering the UK. Declaration of Residency can be completed when you present your pet for checking in, but it's easier to get a copy in advance by ringing the PETS Helpline. 
You will need to ensure your pet conforms to the 'Six Month Rule,' which states pets cannot enter the UK until at least six calendar months after the date your vet last took a blood sample. This would effectively give enough time for the clinical signs of rabies to appear if your pet had been infected either before or at the time of vaccination. Note that as long as your pet has a rabies vaccination booster on time, an additional blood test and six month wait won't be necessary. 
You cannot bring a pet into the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme from a private boat or plane. 
When you return to the UK from a long haul destination, you will need to ensure a government official in the country you are leaving from fixes a seal to the carrier your dog is travelling in. The official will then need to write the number of the seal onto the tick and tapeworm certificate if you are bringing your pet into the UK.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thanks to all of you , very helpfull just hope zacs bloodtest is ok.

if not put the trip back, plenty of places not seen the uk yet.

thanks tomnjune


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

AlanVal said:


> Why did you have to wait 6 months to get the passport that seems a long time... We had our dog chipped and had the vaccine then wait 4 weeks for blood test then 3 weeks for the results and got the passport next day. Total 7 weeks in all and we could take out of the country but not able to come back into uk until 6 months after the blood test .
> 
> Val


 Hi we were the same, our vet just advised us of the procedure etc and we knew that although we had the passport we couldn't actually go away and come back until the six months had passed ( we could have goine but not come back if that makes sense). Our vet didn't actually ask us when we planned to go or how long we would be away.

Locovan perhaps your vet was just taken the precaution that you wouldn't go before you could come back.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*pets passport*

Yes it is because we are only going for 2 months to Spain so we have to wait the 6 months before we can get his passport.

If we were going for 6 months abroad then we could have gone in May.

I will ask the vet when I pick up Louis's Passport Nov 20th and see what he replies and I will let you know here.
Just found the motorhome facts tutorial http://www.motorhomefacts.com/tutorials-show-4.html


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I might be wrong, but I seem to recollect some time ago a list of vets near the ports that did the treatments /checks required before return to UK. I have searched the downloads and forums and can't seem to locate it. I anyone aware of the existence of this or did I dream it.

regards

Chris


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't worry blood test will be fine ... we were told very slim chance rabies jab does not work. We have had three dogs done all successful. Think only dogs that are old or in ill health have problems. Think if your vet suggests two rabies jabs they are topping yo up!! 
Tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TheOggies said:


> I might be wrong, but I seem to recollect some time ago a list of vets near the ports that did the treatments /checks required before return to UK. I have searched the downloads and forums and can't seem to locate it. I anyone aware of the existence of this or did I dream it.
> 
> regards
> 
> Chris


No Chris, you didn't dream it. You just didn't look in the right place!  

Look in the yellow dropdowns under "Articles", then choose the second heading "Members Motorhoming Guides" and you will find loads of useful info including vets at or near channel ports.

Dave


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Dave,
appreciate that, thought I was having a senior moment


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

MrColt said:


> Don't worry blood test will be fine ... we were told very slim chance rabies jab does not work. We have had three dogs done all successful. Think only dogs that are old or in ill health have problems. Think if your vet suggests two rabies jabs they are topping yo up!!
> Tony


The idea behind having two rabies vaccinations is to virtually guarantee a successful blood test.

The blood test is the most expensive part of the treatment!

So if your dog fails its initial blood test then you will not only have to pay for a second vaccination but also a further expensive blood test! Your vet is doing you a favour by suggesting two vaccinations.

Also the extra time involved may be inconvenient.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Pet passport*

Chris,
I have failed to find a download for vets in France for the Tom Tom.

However Vets in Belgium there are hundreds listed.

We used Paul Verstraete,Deken DE Bolaan 37,Poperinge 057 33 61 47 in April and he charged 37euros.He also properly examined Bramble including showing me inside her ears on his screen.

In June we made a big mistake and I am still reeling from the cost !
We used the vet in Gournay en Bray as it was handy in the village where we stayed overnight.She made me buy a pack of 3 Frontline and instead of the Drontal tablet did the injection.She did no examination what so ever.The bill was 96.80 euros.
Helen


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is not just old or sick dogs that may fail the blood test.

When we first started taking our dogs we had two. One was a twelve year old cross breed and the other a five year old, very fit, lurcher. Yes you have guessed it - the old boy sailed through his blood test and Gypsy failed hers :roll: Luckily for me I was still getting my staff discount :lol: 

At the time the vet was very surprised but thought that it was something to do with the timing of the blood test. It seems now that it must be fairly common if vets are recommending two vaccines.

Does anyone agree with me that it is almost becoming prohibitively expensive to take our dogs with us?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone agree with me that it is almost becoming prohibitively expensive to take our dogs with us?

I have got to agree that it is very expensive as it ends up by the time you come home having paid the vet in France approx £300 from start to finish but then it would be so expensive to kennel your pet for 3mths (as thats the time we went abroad) and they would be so stressed without you all that time.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am very lucky in that a friend of mine loves to have Gypsy staying with her. When we went to the States for several months on family business she stayed there. Wasn't bothered about coming home to me when we returned :roll: Trouble is I would miss her too much if we left her behind


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Good afternoon everybody

Is the the drontal tablet istead of the injection ?
our jack russel has had an injection the last 5 times he has been to France

I do not think spain is as dog friendly as france


regards norm


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Norm,

Most vets we have used,4 times per year since the Pet Passport began,
administer the Drontal by tablet,and obviously according to pets weight.

I did ask if the injection was more expensive and was told it was.

Have now ordered Drontal Plus XL for our large dog from VioVet online at a cost of £4.93 per dose.We will use our own medication in future,the vets in France are quite happy for you to do this.

Helen.


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

We asked the vet for a tablet the second time we took our dog to France. The vet said he preferred to give an injection as he used to give tablets but had had people call him up as their dog had thrown up during the trip to the port and then is obviously not protected. He wasn't just doing this for the money as he told us that next time we come we should bring the rest of the Frontline with us to save buying any more.


----------

